# Camelot By the Sea, Pass A Grille



## Jim Bryan (Jun 2, 2008)

On Pass A Grille Beach. I noticed it's still in RCI book. Last time we were down that way we went by and it looked good. I've never stayed there but have always liked the location. Anyone know how the place is doing? Thanks!


----------



## wcfr1 (Jun 4, 2008)

Checked it out a couple of months ago and looked good.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jun 4, 2008)

I called them Lou, and they said they are up and running and things are still in Court.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 15, 2008)

Still open?


----------

